
Most GDPR emails unnecessary and some illegal, say experts - ilamont
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/may/21/gdpr-emails-mostly-unnecessary-and-in-some-cases-illegal-say-experts?CMP=twt_gu&utm_source=Benedict%27s+newsletter&utm_campaign=3373a21c28-Benedict%27s+Newsletter_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4999ca107f-3373a21c28-70479421
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
> just got a GDPR email from a company with every single recipient
> accidentally CCd in. Great start lads

[https://twitter.com/b3nfox/status/999565387309158400](https://twitter.com/b3nfox/status/999565387309158400)

